
Electric Vehicles on the Road Are Set to Triple in Two Years - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-30/electric-vehicles-on-the-road-are-set-to-triple-in-two-years
======
jc763
Not surprising: [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/30/electric-vehicles-will-
grow-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/30/electric-vehicles-will-grow-
from-3-million-to-125-million-by-2030-iea.html)

>The number of electric vehicles on the road around the world will hit 125
million by 2030, the International Energy Agency forecasts.

